# Couple of pigeon jokes.



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Two old Fanciers, Abe and Sol, are sitting in Sol’s loft feeding the pigeons and talking about the races they had flown, and all the narrow wins they had won, which they liked to talk about everyday.

Abe turns to Sol and says, “Do you think there is pigeons racing going on in Heaven?”

Sol thinks about it for a minute and replies, “I dunno. But let’s make a deal: if I die first, I’ll come back and tell you if they are racing pigeons in Heaven, and if you die first, you do the same.”

They shake on it and sadly, a few months later, poor Abe passes on. One day soon afterward, Sol is sitting out in the loft, watching his birds and missing Abe, when he hears a voice whisper, “ Sol…Sol…”

Sol responds, “Abe! Is that you?”

“Yes it is, Sol.” whispers Abe’s ghost.

Sol, still amazed, asks, “SO, is there pigeons races in Heaven?”

“Well,” says Abe,” I’ve got good news and bad news for you Sol.”

“Gimme the good news first,” says Sol.

Abe says,” Well…there is pigeon races in Heaven.”

Sol says, “That’s great! What news could be bad enough to ruin that?”

Abe sighs and whispers, “You’re shipping with us Friday Night.”


A mother pigeon and a baby pigeon were going to race together in Old Bird Season. 
But baby pigeon said, "I can't make it; I'll get too tired." His mother said, "Don't worry; I'll tie a piece of string to one of your legs and the other end to mine." 

The baby started to cry. 

"What's wrong?" said the mother. 

"I don't want to be pigeon towed!"



A bum, who obviously has seen more than his share of hard times,
approaches a well dressed gentleman outside the local feed store.
"Hey, Buddy, can you spare two dollars?"
The well-dressed gentleman responds, "You are not going to spend
it on liquor are you?"
"No, sir, I don't drink," retorts the bum.
"You are not going to throw it away in some crap game, are you?"
asks the gentleman.
"No way, I don't gamble," answers the bum.
"You wouldn't waste the money at the pigeon auction would you?"
asks the man.
"Never," says the bum, "I don't have pigeons."
The man asks the bum if he would like to come home with him for
a home cooked meal. The bum accepts eagerly. While they are
heading for the man's house, the bum's curiosity gets the better of
him.
"Isn't your wife going to be angry when she sees a guy like me at
your table?"
"Probably," says the man, "but it will be worth it. I want her to see
what happens to a guy who doesn't drink, gamble or fly pigeons."


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

Awe, those are cute and funny  The only one I dont get is the first one  . Thanks Erik  .


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very cute, Erik .. thanks for the chuckles!

Rosey .. when Abe tells Sol that he's shipping with them Friday night it means that Sol would have died and gone to heaven by then.

Terry


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

Oh, thanks Terry, I didn't get it at first but now I do. I guess I have been a little slow lately.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Funny.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Those were some good ones Erik...Thanks for the smiles.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Too funny! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing the pigeon jokes, Erik.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Erik, great jokes. I particularly liked the one about the baby.

Maggie


----------

